# Hmmmm



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

http://stillen.com/brakepros_detail.asp?id=12613&main=1


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

$1799...............


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Still dreaming?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Is JIC JDM?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I could do alot for 1800 bucks brakes aint one!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

StillenAltima said:


> *http://stillen.com/brakepros_detail.asp?id=12613&main=1 *


Is that the answer to everyone`s brake woes I wonder? By the time we rebuild these Clunking machines, we could have bought the G35 Coupe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

*Quote from the site...*

"A dramatic improvement in braking with an *economical* price tag."

What was I thinking when I bought my SE? It must have been out of my price range for Stillen to consider $1799 ECONOMICAL for some better break hardware. I wonder if the 350Z track-edition brake hardware works on the Altima. Guess we'll find out sooner or later... Price might be worse... who knows???


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hmmmm*



Ratwayne said:


> *Is that the answer to everyone`s brake woes I wonder? By the time we rebuild these Clunking machines, we could have bought the G35 Coupe. *


 you have a point there! There is a whole list of stuff I want to do. But is it worth it?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hmmmm*



Ratwayne said:


> *Is that the answer to everyone`s brake woes I wonder? By the time we rebuild these Clunking machines, we could have bought the G35 Coupe. *


So true!!!!! fortunately, these cars come out of the box not needing performance mods for the average Joe. This is a fast car with a good share of quality issues.

If you are going to put thousands in mods into this thing...Should have just got the G35...RWD


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Hmmmm*



wild willy said:


> *So true!!!!! fortunately, these cars come out of the box not needing performance mods for the average Joe. This is a fast car with a good share of quality issues.
> 
> If you are going to put thousands in mods into this thing...Should have just got the G35...RWD *


Group Buy....


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

sweet


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

unleaded said:


> *sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go faster... Stop quicker... maybe next year when mine a worn out.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Go faster... Stop quicker... maybe next year when mine a worn out. *


They cost more than rear shocks!!!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *They cost more than rear shocks!!! *


You mean Nissan is gonna charge for those shocks?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *You mean Nissan is gonna charge for those shocks? *


You said on the thread AM shocks: Quote"Too rich for me..."

Here you said you may get the brake system, so I said the brake system costs more than the shocks.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *You said on the thread AM shocks: Quote"Too rich for me..."
> 
> Here you said you may get the brake system, so I said the brake system costs more than the shocks.
> 
> *


I bow to your superior ability to befuddle.  Don't refer to more than one thread... I not that bright and easily confused.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

thats alot of $, sure it looks nice but my car stops fine as it is


----------

